# Stomp Pad on Burton Channel



## Cole323 (Feb 13, 2012)

A question just arose to me about the Burton channel. I am getting a burton with the channel system and I was wondering where you put the stompad since it has the channel running down the middle. Would you just put it smack in the middle of the board. Here look at one of them.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

That little rubber dong, that seals the channel, works like a mini stomp pad. If that's enough for you, don't use a stomp pad. If you really need one, I would either put it in the middle so you don't block the channel or buy one that you can cut into two pieces and leave the channel free.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

get studs if you really must


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

like the above posts says get one that you can cut into a few pieces and wait and ride it to figure out your stance width and then put it on. I wouldn't see any reason to shorten your stance once you have found one that works for you. :dunno:


----------



## Cole323 (Feb 13, 2012)

grafta said:


> get studs if you really must


What kind of studs do you recommend?


----------



## BarryYung42 (Feb 25, 2012)

i use the burton studs and they work for me


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

something like this...










cant remember what brand mine are though


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Burton has stomp pads that are secured through the channel. I knew before I put my studded stomp pad on my board.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

I used to put mine right on top of the channel against my back binding (I love one-footed tricks). The worst thing that happens is if you need to change out your hardware you have to take it off. Not a big issue. The studs are nice but i seem to kick them off. I like that med spike mat burton makes nice metal spikes embedded in rubber.


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

grafta said:


> something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the ones I have. Put each one where ever you want. I like them. Good grip! I paid around $8 for them at REI. They are Dakine Pyramid stomp spikes or something like that. Dakine also makes an awesome stomp pad. The big square one with the huge spikes on it. But it sure is ugly. I went with the Pyramids for my Arbor board. It's too pretty to have a big ass, ugly stomp pad on it.


----------

